
How Rogue High Performers Hurt Your Culture - anupj
https://medium.com/@bob_buzzard/how-rogue-high-performers-hurt-your-culture-c4707743bf56
======
hunglee2
Persuasive analysis. There may be a rather machiavellian technique to deploy
here - hire mavericks early, but move them on when the team outgrows the drama

